# [PAS TROLL] le wm/dm de vos rêves

## Enlight

Bon au lieu de se fritter sur l'existant, je rpopose que chacun recense ce qu'il a vu de mieux / ,ou qu'il aimerai voir pour obtenir le dm/wm de ses rêves.

Pour moi ce serait :

1) la légerté d'un fvwm/e16

2) la gestion des écrans d'e16

3) les onglets de fluxbox (surtout ceux des anciennes versions)

4) Une barre à la engage

5) le support de scripting de kahakaï

6) une config du type *box / kahakaî

7) l'espèce de truc qui fait des miniatures des fenêtres que je vois dans les screenshots de fvwm (pypanel, c'est ça???)

 :Cool:  le file browser (je sais pas s'il fait web browser aussi)de gnome (mais je sais plus le nom) mais avec les fonctionnalités de konqueror genre ssh scp, ouverture d'une console etc...

to be continued...

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis d'accord à peu près sur tout avec toi  :Smile: 

Pour la barre, je voudrais la même que macosx, enfin engage est bien aussi.

Pour le support des scripting et config de kahakai, je ne sais pas trop j'ai jamais touché à ce wm mais à mon avis la config de fvwm est largement suffisante, tu peux même faire des scripts dans un autre langage tel que le perl et compagnie alors...

Pour les miniatures c'est encore propre à Fvwm et c'est une fonction inventée par Taviso (enfin le concept est natif Fvwm) et elle s'appelle Thumbnail.

Pour le file browser, faudrait mélanger les deux (konqueror et nautilus) mais ça risque d'être chaud.

Enfin de toute façon c'est plutôt utopique tout ça quoique E17 risque de s'en approcher dans la dizaine de mois qui vient.

----------

## Dais

e17 fully customizable et en version stable :p ie un côté script à la litestep en plus des outils e17 de base.

avec les miniatures comme toi mais dans une barre des tâches et non pas comme je vois dans les fvwm où ça se retrouve toujours caché.

le futur filebrowser de XFCE

Enlight: tu dois parler de nautilus  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le support des scripting et config de kahakai, je ne sais pas trop j'ai jamais touché à ce wm mais à mon avis la config de fvwm est largement suffisante, tu peux même faire des scripts dans un autre langage tel que le perl et compagnie alors... 

 

Non???? kahakaî supporte python et "théoriquement" ruby (mais c'est cassé et le dév est abandonné), et fvwm il supporte quoi?

ça permet entre autre (script de base dasn kahakaï) d'avoir dans son menu une liste des processus et les info les concernnt, la possibilité de les renicer, de leur envoyer divers signaux.

Perso j'aurais bien vu sur le même principe un menu qui accompagnerai les serveurs sshd samba apache et cie

Ce que je voulais dire en fait (si c'est bien nautilus que j'avais vu) c'était grosso modo konqueror avec le design de nautilus, mais j'ai pas vu le file browser d'xfce.

Pour e17 je dirais wait and see, ça à l'air plus que prometteur, mais par contre quelle idée de mettre un thème par defaut orange/brun y'a erreur de marketing là!(par contre le thème de Gentoo_lover m'avait bien plu)

ah et puis 9) un torsmo qui autoriserait quelques feature de dessin en plus (ne serait-ce que tracer des lignes)

----------

## Starch

 *Dais wrote:*   

> le futur filebrowser de XFCE

 

Où peut on voir ce que c'est censé donner ?

(moi je veux l'explorer.exe comme explorateur de fichiers, je ne veux pas troller, mais jusqu'à présent je n'en ai pas trouvé d'aussi fonctionnel et beau à la fois, le mieux c'est xfe, mais il n'est pas joli (gtk1 je crois))

----------

## Dais

le thème par défaut de e17 c'est pas orange/brun mais gris/or  :Razz: 

sinon le futur filemanager de xfce c'est ça:

http://thunar.xfce.org/wiki/ui:suggestion-20050320

----------

## bosozoku

Le browser actuel de xfce est pas beau mais fonctionnel, enfin il fait certainement pas parti d'un wm de rêve  :Smile: 

Pour les thumbnails dans Fvwm, ils sont pas cachés car tu peux configurer les fenêtres pour qu'elles ne recouvrent pas telle ou telle partie de l'écran lorsqu'elles sont maximisées.

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 1) la légerté d'un fvwm/e16

 Je préfère parler de réactivité

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 2) la gestion des écrans d'e16

 Ne me prononce pas

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 3) les onglets de fluxbox (surtout ceux des anciennes versions)

 Tu veux dire surtout PAS ceux des anciennes versions

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 4) Une barre à la engage

 +1 (mais masquable)

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 5) le support de scripting de kahakaï

 Ne me prononce pas

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 6) une config du type *box / kahakaî

 +1

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 7) l'espèce de truc qui fait des miniatures des fenêtres que je vois dans les screenshots de fvwm (pypanel, c'est ça???)

 +1 mais logé dans engage

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  le file browser (je sais pas s'il fait web browser aussi)de gnome (mais je sais plus le nom) mais avec les fonctionnalités de konqueror genre ssh scp, ouverture d'une console etc...

 Je préfère konqueror et toutes ses fonctionnalités (multi-panneau, conversion directe des cd audio, émulateur de terminal, onglet, navigateur réseau/web etc.). Mais il faudrait quelque chose de beaucoup plus réactif (au lancement, car quand qt n'est pas chargé c'est assez long) et de plus indépendant de KDE (et ses démons comme lisa ou arts)

9) le slit de fluxbox que je trouve vraiment bien

----------

## Dais

bosozoku: je ne parlais pas de celui en cours (xffm) mais du prochain.

cf mon lien :p

pour les thumbnails de fvwm: cool, faut dire que je sais pas grand chose de fvwm ^^; rebutant pour un novice  :Razz: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non???? kahakaî supporte python et "théoriquement" ruby (mais c'est cassé et le dév est abandonné), et fvwm il supporte quoi?
> 
> ça permet entre autre (script de base dasn kahakaï) d'avoir dans son menu une liste des processus et les info les concernnt, la possibilité de les renicer, de leur envoyer divers signaux.
> ...

 

Fvwm supporte tous les langages avec sa commande Piperead (perl, python, ruby... et même C/C++ et compagnie).

C'est parfaitement possible de faire ce que tu dis avec les menus (y'a pas mal d'exemples dispersés dans ces forums). Et pas seulement avec les menus, tu peux  scripter tout ce que tu veux, c'est  ce qui a permis entre autres la fonction thumbnail

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Fvwm supporte tous les langages avec sa commande Piperead (perl, python, ruby... et même C/C++ et compagnie). 
> 
> C'est parfaitement possible de faire ce que tu dis avec les menus (y'a pas mal d'exemples dispersés dans ces forums). Et pas seulement avec les menus, tu peux scripter tout ce que tu veux, c'est ce qui a permis entre autres la fonction thumbnail

 

Je sais pas si y'a un équivalent français, mais "you made my day!"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enlight a écrit:
> 
> 1) la légerté d'un fvwm/e16
> ...

 

e16 est très réactif c'est clair, je suppose qu'il tien ça de fvwm (suppose hein!) mais quand je disasi légerté je pense à mon arrivée dans e16 avec 32 M0 de ram utilisés (plus mes services habituels au fond) ça m'a vraiment soufflé.

Enlight a écrit:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) la gestion des écrans d'e16
> 
> Ne me prononce pas 
> ...

 

Si jamais c'est ne se pononce pas car pas testé, en gros, Je parle du 2 bureaux de 2 écrans (ce qui doit surement pouvoir se customiser ailleurs et s'enlever sur e16) et l'utilisation des petites miniatures de ces écrans. Mais d'une manière générale j'apprécie de pouvoir cliquer/glisser (copyright probable, snif) une fenêtre d'un écran à l'autre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enlight a écrit:
> 
> 3) les onglets de fluxbox (surtout ceux des anciennes versions)
> ...

 

Tu me fous un doute, ce sont pas les anciennes version qui permettaient d'avoir les onglets sur un des cotés de la fenêtre? Jamais testé à l'utilisation (qu'est ce que tu n'as pas aimé???) mais je trouve que ça en jette.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enlight a écrit:
> 
> 7) l'espèce de truc qui fait des miniatures des fenêtres que je vois dans les screenshots de fvwm (pypanel, c'est ça???)
> ...

 

c a d??? J'me représente pas là engage c'est bien le display manager à la x/k/g/dm?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enlight a écrit:
> 
>  le file browser (je sais pas s'il fait web browser aussi)de gnome (mais je sais plus le nom) mais avec les fonctionnalités de konqueror genre ssh scp, ouverture d'une console etc...
> ...

 

Une sorte de konqueror modulaire alors? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 9) le slit de fluxbox que je trouve vraiment bien
> 
> 

 

Je suis vraiment pas familier avec les différents noms, le slit c'est la barre de fluxbox qui est en bas par défaut, c'est ça? Sinon tu peux me faire un screenshot stp?

@ Daïs d'un point de vue candy j'ai pas trouvé le file browser génial génial, mais c'est surement plus une histoire de thème qu'autre chose. Par contre ça a l'air bien niveau ergonomie

----------

## bosozoku

Aah Enlight tu as des petits problèmes de vocabulaire  :Wink: 

Alors le Slit sous Fluxbox, c'est un peu comme une boîte qui regroupe les "dockapps" d'origine souvent de wmaker. Perso j'aime pas du tout et j'en utilise jamais.

Glisser une fenêtre d'un écran à un autre (d'un desk à un autre autrement dit) est supporté par la plupart des wm : fluxbox, fvwm (très configurable sur ce point d'ailleurs), xfce4, e17 récemment etc.

Pour les onglets de fluxbox, je préférais aussi les anciennes versions. Les onglets sortaient de la fenêtres et je trouvais ça mieux. Maintenant ils sont intégrés dans la barre de titre et c'est pas très lisible , enfin ça doit être configurable je regarderais ça.

 *enlight wrote:*   

> c a d??? J'me représente pas là engage c'est bien le display manager à la x/k/g/dm? 

 

Non ! Engage est le dock que tu vois sur certains screenshots. celui la par exemple

Le login manager de e17 se nomme "Entrance".

Voila voila  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Aah Enlight tu as des petits problèmes de vocabulaire 
> 
> Alors le Slit sous Fluxbox, c'est un peu comme une boîte qui regroupe les "dockapps" d'origine souvent de wmaker. Perso j'aime pas du tout et j'en utilise jamais.
> 
> Glisser une fenêtre d'un écran à un autre (d'un desk à un autre autrement dit) est supporté par la plupart des wm : fluxbox, fvwm (très configurable sur ce point d'ailleurs), xfce4, e17 récemment etc.
> ...

 

Mince oui engage et entrance un coup sur 2 je me plante. Sinon dis moi ce screenshot c'est un à toi??? Non parceque là j'suis amoureux tellement c'est beau et depuis que KarnEvil m'a parlé du support pour les scripts, il faut que j'esaye!

ps: fvwm supporte les tabs?

----------

## Dais

Enlight: entrance, c'est pour "entrer" dans ta session ^^ facile à se rappeler ^^

----------

## zdra

Pour moi ce sera sur base de gnome les changements suivants:

 - firefox en GTK, ou epiphany avec les plugin firefox...

 - Une gestion des types mime plus généralisé et mieux supportée entre kde/gnome. Apparement ils ont fait beaucoup de changements dans les versions 2.8 et 2.10 à ce niveau pour respecter les standart freedesktop.org, il me semble donc qu'il reste aux applications de respecter eux aussi ces standarts.

 - gnome-2.10 ne permet plus de gerer les menus, à ce que j'ai compris le system d'avant était mal foutus et ils l'ont viré dans le developpement 2.9.x dans l'idée de le remplacer par qqch de mieux en cours de developpement, mais le remplacant n'a pas été pret avant le freez de 2.10 et du coup il n'y a plus rien.

 - evince comme lecteur de ps/pdf/dvi par défaut dans gnome. Sera pour gnome-2.12 à ce qu'on me dit si evince est pret à temps...

 - un meilleur gestionnaire des themes GTK/metacity/curseur de souris le tout dans une seul application. Le systeme actuel ne marche vraiment pas bien quand on télécharge sur le net des themes, meme si ils viennent de art.gnome.org.

 - beagle par défaut sous gnome. Mais faut attendre que ça devienne plus stable.

 - Une stabilisation de abiword qui a encore beaucoup de mal avec le format sxw ! un document sxw enregistré se lit pas bien avec OOo ! le .doc me parait mieux supporté, c'est totalement illogique. De plus des bugs d'affichage sont encore trop courant.

 - gnome-system-tools doit prendre plus d'ampleur ! Mais la problématique des outils de configuration n'est pas facile du tout !

 - Utilisation de HAL dans toutes les applications. Et corriger des bugs qui font en sorte que certain media refusent d'être démonté car ils sont encore en utilisation par je ne sais quel processus de gnome.

 - Le retour des "view as" de nautilus !!! J'ai entendu au FOSDEM que ce system était pouris et qu'il est bien mieux de faire différement. que donc nautilus est en période de transition, mais dans les faits pour l'utilisateur final c'est vraiment pas logique, avant on pouvait "voir en tant qu'image" et hop toutes les images du dossier sont bien présentées avec un diaporama etc... "voir en tant qu'audio" était aussi génial... vivement que tout ça revienne en mieux !

 - Avant (gnome-2.6 je crois) on pouvait définir les programmes qui ouvrent des dossier dans nautilus exactement de la meme maniere que pour les fichiers. C'était fort pratique pour dire d'ouvrir avec gnome-terminal par exemple. Avec gnome-2.10 ça semble +/- possible mais ça me fait crasher nautilus lol.

 - l'abandon de ce nautilus en mode spacial qui est vraiment inutilisable je trouves. Au au moins que ça ne soit pas l'option par défaut, ou alors avoir un truc de configuration qui se lance la 1er fois qui demande quel mode on veut... je connais trop de gens qui aiment pas gnome uniquement pour ça et qui n'ont meme pas été plus loins pour voire que c'est betement un bouton à cocher dans les préférences (options qui était meme pas mise dans gnome-2.6).

 - Et finalement vivement que luminocity arrive à la charge ! Evidement il faut bien le faire, ça ne doit pas etre en openGL avec plein d'effets par défaut, mais laisser l'utlisateur cocher une option pour passer en OpenGL, activer tout les effets 3D délirant etc...

Voilà j'ai donné tout ce que je pense qu'il manque à linux pour devenir définitivement parfait. Du moins de mon point de vue, tout le monde sera évidement pas d'accord sur tout les points. Aussi je crache pas sur d'autres WM plus légé, que du contraire je crois que c'est eux qui font toute la force de linux, en obligant pas les utilisateurs a payer une fortune la barrette de 512Mo de ram (min conseillé pour longhorn j'ai vu) mais il faut tenir également compte des gens comme moi qui ont payé cette barrette et qui veulent la rentabiliser  :Very Happy:  Bref il est totalement ridicule de dire qu'il y a une seul solution, que du contraire plus il y a de diversité plus les utilisateurs finaux trouveront ce qui est adapté à leurs besoins/materiel.

----------

## bosozoku

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon dis moi ce screenshot c'est un à toi??? Non parceque là j'suis amoureux tellement c'est beau et depuis que KarnEvil m'a parlé du support pour les scripts, il faut que j'esaye!
> 
> ps: fvwm supporte les tabs?

 

Oui c'est un screenshot à moi et la config est dans ma signature  :Smile: 

Et oui Fvwm supporte les tabs, il ya un module pour ça.

edit : je ne trouve plus le man du module en question, bizarre.

----------

## Enlight

Et pour avoir engage, dasn fvwm, t'as du chopper tout e17?

----------

## Dais

non tu emerges engage (et ses dépendances, dont e17 ne fait pas partie)

----------

## Enlight

Merci!

ps pour entrance, oui c'est facile mais engage ça ferait aussi assez nom de display manager je trouve...

----------

## Dais

Oui c'est sûr, mais pour moi engage c'est vraiment genre .. lancer .. lancer une appli .. mer** je trouve pas les mots  :Laughing:  enfin bref, je me mêle pas vraiment les pinceaux (mais j'avoue qu'au début on s'y perd très facilement)

----------

## bosozoku

Enlight : bah de toutes façons tu perds pas grand chose à installer tout E17 puisqu'il va t'aider pour créer tes eapps plus facilement. Et puis ça vaut le coup de toutes façons !

----------

## Ey

C'est marrant vous semblez tous vouloir des trucs beaux...

Je pensais que les linuxiens étaient des geeks comme moi, mais il semblerait qu'il y ai des gens normaux... Enfin bref, je vais quand même vous décrire le wm de mes rêves :

 - le plus dénudé possible parce que les icones sur le bureau je m'en sers pas, les menus (genre menu K) non plus, enfin bon ils peuvent exister mais de toute façon je m'en sers pas, tout ce que je veux c'est l'heure histoire de pas être trop détaché de la réalité quand je suis sur mon pc...

 - par contre si il pouvait avoir un microshell intégré genre ce qu'il y a dans evidence histoire de pouvoir faire des ops rapides (lancer des apps entre autres) sans avoir à ouvrir un shell... mais directement intégré dans le wm comme ça pas besoin de basculer entre les apps, tu appuies sur ton racourcis clavier et en surimpression sur ton desktop t'as le microshell à la evidence, ça se serait le pied.

 - configuration des apps/grouping comme dans fluxbox : comme ça je déplace jammais les apps elles sont direct ouverte sur le bon bureau avec les bonnes dims et groupées comme je veux...

Bon ça se voit que je me sers presque jammais de ma souris ? Ba oui la souris elle me sert que dans les cas où l'utilisation d'une souris est vraiment plus adaptée qu'un clavier... (enfin ça c'est encore un truc qui dépend des gens mais bon...)

Sinon si vous voulez vraiment des trucs graphique qui envoient du paté pour pas grand chose (et mince j'étais pas sensé troller...), je vote evidence mais avec un tree view sur le côté en plus pour le browser avec en plus des gadgets à la konqueror genre ssh et co.

pour le reste franchement je suis sans avis je m'en sers jammais et surtout je les désactiverais direct... (je parles des splits, docks, miniatures et autres...)

Sinon pour le dm là ça me dérange pas que ce soit surchargé vu que de toute façon ça sert qu'à se loguer, donc entrance me plait pas mal. Faudrait juste qu'ils essaient de le rendre configurable par le linuxien de base (genre l'utilisateur mandrake lambda - attention je dis pas que tous les mandrake users sont des brelles, mais y a un certains nombres de mandrake users qui n'ont jammais ou très rarement ouvert une console...).

Tiens encore un truc : gestion de la transparence de X.org intégré dans le wm permettant de le régler direct pour les apps où c'est envisageable... (genre c'est contre productif dans the gimp, mais dans un terminal si l'opacitée est suffisante ça devient vraiment sympa). Oui c'est faisable à la main... Ce serait pas mal qu'on puisse régler l'opacité par app comme ça a chaque fois qu'on ouvre cette app elle a le réglage qvb... J'avais entendu dire que ça allait être intégré dans gnome, j'ai pas testé récemment, donc si ça se trouve je suis en train de parler de qqchose qui existe déjà sous certains wm...

----------

## [vector]

 *Quote:*   

>  - par contre si il pouvait avoir un microshell intégré genre ce qu'il y a dans evidence histoire de pouvoir faire des ops rapides (lancer des apps entre autres) sans avoir à ouvrir un shell... mais directement intégré dans le wm comme ça pas besoin de basculer entre les apps, tu appuies sur ton racourcis clavier et en surimpression sur ton desktop t'as le microshell à la evidence, ça se serait le pied. 

 

Dans FVWM tu peux facilement avoir une console à la "Half-Life", en appuyant sur ² par exemple, qui apparait du haut de l'écran.

----------

## Ey

 *[vector] wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    - par contre si il pouvait avoir un microshell intégré genre ce qu'il y a dans evidence histoire de pouvoir faire des ops rapides (lancer des apps entre autres) sans avoir à ouvrir un shell... mais directement intégré dans le wm comme ça pas besoin de basculer entre les apps, tu appuies sur ton racourcis clavier et en surimpression sur ton desktop t'as le microshell à la evidence, ça se serait le pied.  
> 
> Dans FVWM tu peux facilement avoir une console à la "Half-Life", en appuyant sur ² par exemple, qui apparait du haut de l'écran.

 

Pas mal, mais je restes sur ma première idée, c'est beaucoup moins envahissant, et c'est pas une vraie console. C'est pas facile à décrire... Disons que t'as la complétion automatique comme dans ton shell, mais t'as pas le feedback de tes commandes.

Mais la console à la quake c'est déjà une bonne idée (comment ça j'ai pas repris le même exemple pour le jeu ?  :Very Happy:  c'est ptet que c'est pas du tout hl qui a inventé le concept...)

----------

## soliad

@Ey

il me semble que ion correspond pas mal

 *Quote:*   

>  - par contre si il pouvait avoir un microshell intégré genre ce qu'il y a dans evidence histoire de pouvoir faire des ops rapides (lancer des apps entre autres) sans avoir à ouvrir un shell... mais directement intégré dans le wm comme ça pas besoin de basculer entre les apps, tu appuies sur ton racourcis clavier et en surimpression sur ton desktop t'as le microshell à la evidence, ça se serait le pied. 

 

dans ion F3 pour avoir une invite dans une barre en bas de l'écran.

 *Quote:*   

>  - configuration des apps/grouping comme dans fluxbox : comme ça je déplace jammais les apps elles sont direct ouverte sur le bon bureau avec les bonnes dims et groupées comme je veux... 

 

la il n'y a pas vraiment de fenètres (tout est en plein écran) mais on peux envoyer les applications sur différents bureaux avec un fichier de config. Et le tout se gère magnifiquement au clavier  :Smile: 

pour le reste c'est du minimal à souhait avec quelques raccourci sympatiques par défaut (tous sont configurable et modifiables bien sur) genre F2 pour lancer un terminal, F4 une session SSH, etc.

par défault il n'y a pas l'heure (dans la version 2 que j'ai utilisé pas mal de temps sur mon portable), mais il me semble que la version 3 affiche par défaut une barre en bas de l'écran avec quelques infos comme l'heure, la charge, ... Sinon il y a toujours moyen de mettre un gkrellm dans un dock.

Le seul truc qui me manque c'est un file browser correct sinon c'est toujours le wm que j'utilise quand mon portable est sur batterie.

----------

## bosozoku

Pour le file-browser, rox-filer est pas mal je trouve. Surtout sa complétion inégalée par les autres. Plutôt étonnant ! 

Essayez un shift-right + f dans rox  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pour le file-browser, rox-filer est pas mal je trouve. Surtout sa complétion inégalée par les autres. Plutôt étonnant ! 
> 
> Essayez un shift-right + f dans rox 

 

Evidence est encore plus puissant en fait...

là ou rox se contente de te permettre de te déplacer dans les reps, evidence offre un micro-shell...

Mais d'un point de vue pratique c'est vrai que le backspace à un comportement plus intéressant dans rox quand tu parcours les reps avec '/'.

----------

## Darkael

 *Ey wrote:*   

> C'est marrant vous semblez tous vouloir des trucs beaux...
> 
> Je pensais que les linuxiens étaient des geeks comme moi, mais il semblerait qu'il y ai des gens normaux... 
> 
> 

 

Bah on peut toujours faire des trucs beaux dans un esprit geek (FVWM entre autres)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin bref, je vais quand même vous décrire le wm de mes rêves :
> 
>  - le plus dénudé possible parce que les icones sur le bureau je m'en sers pas, les menus (genre menu K) non plus, enfin bon ils peuvent exister mais de toute façon je m'en sers pas, tout ce que je veux c'est l'heure histoire de pas être trop détaché de la réalité quand je suis sur mon pc...
> ...

 

ça c'est faisable dans beaucoup de WM 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  - par contre si il pouvait avoir un microshell intégré genre ce qu'il y a dans evidence histoire de pouvoir faire des ops rapides (lancer des apps entre autres) sans avoir à ouvrir un shell... mais directement intégré dans le wm comme ça pas besoin de basculer entre les apps, tu appuies sur ton racourcis clavier et en surimpression sur ton desktop t'as le microshell à la evidence, ça se serait le pied.
> 
> 

 

hmm tu peux peut-être utiliser un truc comme gmrun (c'est dans portage) et l'assigner à une touche clavier (c'est faisable dans pas mal de WM je pense).

Sinon pour le truc de la console dans FVWM que [vector] t'as suggéré, en fait tu peux te démerder pour rendre la console peu envahissante ou transparente ou je ne sais quoi, mais bon ça suppose que tu te mettes à FVWM et tous les maux de tête qui viennent avec  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  - configuration des apps/grouping comme dans fluxbox : comme ça je déplace jammais les apps elles sont direct ouverte sur le bon bureau avec les bonnes dims et groupées comme je veux...
> 
> Bon ça se voit que je me sers presque jammais de ma souris ? Ba oui la souris elle me sert que dans les cas où l'utilisation d'une souris est vraiment plus adaptée qu'un clavier... (enfin ça c'est 
> ...

 

je me demande si tu serais pas intéressé par les WM du genre ion3 ou wmi (ceux qui arrangent les fenetres de cette façon). J'ai jamais essayé, mais ça pourrait peut-être te plaire.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens encore un truc : gestion de la transparence de X.org intégré dans le wm permettant de le régler direct pour les apps où c'est envisageable... (genre c'est contre productif dans the gimp, mais dans un terminal si l'opacitée est suffisante ça devient vraiment sympa). Oui c'est faisable à la main... Ce serait pas mal qu'on puisse régler l'opacité par app comme ça a chaque fois qu'on ouvre cette app elle a le réglage qvb... J'avais entendu dire que ça allait être intégré dans gnome, j'ai pas testé récemment, donc si ça se trouve je suis en train de parler de qqchose qui existe déjà sous certains wm...

 

ça c'est un truc naturellement faisable sous FVWM, et tu peux même imaginer des usages plus complexes de Composite. Mais à ce que j'ai entendu dire de nos jours y'a pas mal de WM qui gérent Composite (je saurais pas te dire lesquels)

----------

## bosozoku

je viens de lire le "TODO" pour E17 et j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il est en très bonne voie pour devenir LE wm parfait  :Smile:  (je sais je sais c'est une utopie, alors on va dire presque parfait). 

http://get-e.org/Documentation/Status.html

----------

## Ey

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> je viens de lire le "TODO" pour E17 et j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il est en très bonne voie pour devenir LE wm parfait  (je sais je sais c'est une utopie, alors on va dire presque parfait). 
> 
> http://get-e.org/Documentation/Status.html

 

* Window tabs (multiple clients in one border)

 :Very Happy: 

/me content ! Je vais pouvoir l'utiliser plus souvent. Voir remplacer mon fluxbox...

Le problème est bien sur de savoir : dans combien de temps.

Pour KarnEvil, c'est gentil, mais en fait j'ai déjà quasiment ce que j'ai décrit. Quelques gadgets visuels en + ça me plairait bien genre le microshell. (J'ai déjà fbrun qui fait la même chose que gmrun) Sinon fluxbox gère en partie composite, mais c'est pas suffisament évolué pour ce que je veux et j'ai regardé un peu le code de flux c'est assez tordu la gestion des prefs par app... donc je sais pas si je vais avoir le courage de rajouter les 10-20 lignes nécessaire à faire ce que je veux... Et sinon pour ion j'ai déjà essayé mais c'est too much... Disons que c'est trop violent pour moi.Last edited by Ey on Sat May 07, 2005 5:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bosozoku

Oui ce que j'attend le plus : les window tab, le clicktofocus parce que bon j'en ai marre de cliquer sur la barre de titre pour avoir le focus, Graphical configuration tools for keybindings, making backgrounds etc (bah oui j'aime bien les clickodrome quand ils sont beaux). Vivement aussi les nouveaux modules  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oui ce que j'attend le plus : les window tab, le clicktofocus parce que bon j'en ai marre de cliquer sur la barre de titre pour avoir le focus, Graphical configuration tools for keybindings, making backgrounds etc (bah oui j'aime bien les clickodrome quand ils sont beaux). Vivement aussi les nouveaux modules 

 

Rah c'est vrai que le clicktofocus c'est indispensable... C'est vraiment spécial le focus dans E.

----------

## Ey

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Sinon fluxbox gère en partie composite, mais c'est pas suffisament évolué pour ce que je veux et j'ai regardé un peu le code de flux c'est assez tordu la gestion des prefs par app... donc je sais pas si je vais avoir le courage de rajouter les 10-20 lignes nécessaire à faire ce que je veux...

 

Bon voilà je me suis fait un ptit patch qui permet de désactiver la transparence sur certaines apps avec le fichier .fluxbox/apps. (Très utile pour mplayer par exemple parce que sinon le rendu xv est inregardable...)

Sinon je vais retoucher encore un peu mes modifs pour que l'option apparaisse dans le menu contextuel des fenetres et pour pouvoir faire un régalge plus évolué qu'un simple booléen... Si quelqu'un est intéressé, je rendrais ce patch dispo.

----------

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

je viens de voir la vidéo de taviso sur sa config Fvwm et ça me conforte dans mon idée qu'avec Fvwm tout est possible (sauf les effets eye candy à la macosx quoiqu'avec metisse...).

Bref je me demandais si ça serait pas interessant de créer un cahier des charges d'une config "parfaite" et de la réaliser. Avec des images très épurées pour montrer l'apparence du bureau (un rectangle qui représente l'écran avec ce qu'il doit y avoir dedans). Qu'en pensez vous ? Je suis convaincu que l'on peut tout faire. Mis à part peut être la gestion des bureaux de E16 et autres petits effets trop exotiques.

edit : faudra donc donner la priorité au comportement et à la pratique qu'à la beauté bien sur.

----------

## vishnoo

grand merci à bosozoku  :Smile: 

Si seulement y'avait quelque chose genre ton thème dans fvwm par défaut ça attirerais quand même plus le chaland, parceque même crystal c'est gentil mais bon....

J'ai pour l'instant juste jeté un coup d'oeuil à différents fichiers de conf mais je me sens qu'un nouvel univers s'offre à moi....

et donc le wm de mes rêves est bien évidamment : un meta-wm  :Smile: 

bosozoku chef de projet ?

--

PS dans le thème macosx engage me fait un gros carré noir... qu'ai-je fait de mal pour mériter ça ?

----------

## bosozoku

Merci vishnoo  :Smile: 

J'ai beaucoup appris grace à KarvEvil et Gulivert, donc faut les remercier aussi. Mais quand je vois le fichier de conf de taviso, je me dis qu'on connaît rien (enfin moi en tout cas) ! Bref oué ça serait bien qu'on fasse un projet, enfin qu'on le construise au fur à mesure. Reussir à créer le wm parfait (du moins dans le comportement)  :Very Happy: 

ps : pour ta signature, ya surement un probleme avec ton wallpaper, essaie avec Esetroot !

----------

## Dais

Et elle est où cette vidéo de Taviso ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Et elle est où cette vidéo de Taviso ? 

 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/tour.avi

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Et elle est où cette vidéo de Taviso ?  
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/tour.avi

 

Il a aussi fait une vidéo avec Metisse ici:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/metisse/metisse.avi

Je me demande d'ailleurs comment il fait pour faire marcher xvidcap à l'intérieur de metisse...

----------

## yoyo

Bon, je me lance (et me répète pour bosozoku  :Rolling Eyes:   ).

En terme de fonctionnalité, le wm idéal pour moi serait un peu comme le thème milk de bosozoku avec quelques variantes :

- la taskbar (en haut) est impeccable; il manque juste une zone de notification (pour gaim etc.)

- la launchbar (en bas) est très bien aussi; le réglage du volume avec la roulette devrait plutôt se faire globalement et pas seulement pour xmms (=> amixer plutôt que xmms-shell dans les actions mais bon rien de bien violent) et j'y incluerai le pager

- j'aime bien avoir un max d'espace dispo pour mes fenêtres sur mes bureaux => les autohides dans la video de taviso me font grave envie

- un truc que j'apprécierai aussi pas mal, c'est le changement de fond d'écran à la volée via le menu dynamique (avec mise à jour du pager dans la foulée) et qui le conserve aux ouverture suivantes (le "fbsetbg -l" de fluxbox pourrait convenir mais pour un seul fond d'écran)

- mais sinon le TOP du TOP pour moi serait de pouvoir spécifier/paramétrer via un fichier de conf les dimensions des différents éléments du WM : un fichier de variables où on indiquerait la résolution de l'écran, la longueur/hauteur de chaque desk (voire la position). Le reste s'ajustant en fonction de ces paramètres. Parce que pour modifier un desk dans fvwm (puisque c'est de lui dont je parle) revient à ajuster pas mal de variables (c'est pas insurmontable, mais c'est assez lourd ...)

- et la cerise sur le gâteau une launchbar facilement adaptable : un fichier de conf où on indique le chemin du binaire et de son icône et au démarrage suivant il est ajouté à la launchbar (=> il faut ajuster la taille des icônes de lancement en fonction de la résolution, de la taille de la barre ET du nombre d'icônes ce qui ne me paraît pas très évident)

Pour le reste de la config taviso (qui est très très bien), le terminal "à la quake" est pour moi un gadget (je vois pas l'intérêt par rapport à un xterm puisque j'en ai toujours au moins un ouvert quelque part); idem pour les boutons qui permetttent de changer de desk et les systèmes affichant l'utilisation cpu etc. 

Bon j'ai pas mal d'exigences et peu de connaissances/compétences; je ne me rends pas forcément bien compte si ce que je demande est réalisable (mais "à coeur vaillant rien d'impossible" n'est-ce pas ??); et le thème milk de bosozoku (légèrement adapté) me convient très bien.

Voila pour le moment ce qui me paraît être le WM idéal en terme de fonctionnalité/comportement.

PS : un screenshot du thème milk de bosozoku : http://www.stationlinux.org/fvwm/theme_milk.jpg et un autre plus à jour : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/121/fvwm200506105yd.jpg

----------

## bosozoku

Le dernier est celui la : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/8876/fvwmmilk2ny.jpg

Moui yoyo m'enfin ce thème fait mal aux yeux et les images (même modifiées) ont été prises sur chwombat.net. Pour moi le wm parfait n'utilise pas autant de pixmaps.

En fait ce que j'aime beaucoup dans la config de taviso c'est le FvwmButtons un peu comme sur longhorn. Oui oui bon longhorn mais n'empeche que je trouve ça vachement bien.

Ah oui : impératif je pense -> les onglets !

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Le dernier est celui la : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/8876/fvwmmilk2ny.jpg

   :Smile: 

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Moui yoyo m'enfin ce thème fait mal aux yeux et les images (même modifiées) ont été prises sur chwombat.net. Pour moi le wm parfait n'utilise pas autant de pixmaps.

 La on parle d'esthétique et plus de fonctionnalité. Les goûts et les couleurs etc.; et tu connais mon point de vue sur les fonds (thèmes) clairs ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> En fait ce que j'aime beaucoup dans la config de taviso c'est le FvwmButtons un peu comme sur longhorn. Oui oui bon longhorn mais n'empeche que je trouve ça vachement bien.

 En fait je ne vois pas trop ce que font les FvwmButtons ...

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ah oui : impératif je pense -> les onglets !

 Ben assez peu de WM gèrent les onglets de façon satisfaisante (et ceux de fvwm sont horribles, mais les goûts et les couleurs ... tu connais la suite).

----------

## vishnoo

Tiens, vous parlez tous d'onglets, mais qu'est ce que vous entendez par la exacement ?

D'après ce que je comprends ça existe dans fluxbox, fvwm ? je vois pô là

----------

## kwenspc

les 'tabs' dans fluxbox (ou onglet) c'est quand tu 'merge' deux fenetre ensemble (avec le 3eme bouton de la souris) celle ci se partage alors la même barre de fenêtres (enfin ça y ressemble) simplement quand tu cliques sur l'une ou l'autre des parties ça séléctionne l'application respective liée à cette partie

----------

## Enlight

Merge ça se dit fusionner  :Wink:  (m'a fallu un de ces temps pour comprendre que tabs c'était onglets  :Very Happy:  )

Sinon, le plus simple si tu as firefox, tu l'ouvres /fichier/nouvel onglet. Ben là même pricipe sauf que c'est géré par le wm. Donc selon la partie du cadre sur laquelle tu cliques, il t'envoye sur l'application qui va bien.

----------

## vishnoo

mon oui ça marche, merci  :Smile: 

Enfin j'utilise pas fluxbox (sauf là pour voir)  mais c'est vrai que c'est  une fonctionnalité originale, même si perso je trouve ça pas terrible niveau accessiblité (j'en comprends pas encore trop l'intérêt en fait...).

EDIT: oui mais pour firefox c'est autre chose : c'est l'appli qui a besoin de plusieurs "zones"  d'affichage à l'intérieur de son "espace". Au niveau d'une fenêtre gérée par le wm même je vois moins l'intéret de partager une fenêtre entre des appli. Les tabs au niveau du wm, c'est un peu les bureaux...

----------

## kwenspc

ah si c'est chouette comme fonctionalité, quand tu te triomballes comme moi cinquante douze fenetre par bureau à force l'iconification ne te suffit plus ^^

au fait : les onglets sous fvwm ça existe non?

@Enlight : merci pour merge=fusionner   :Smile: 

----------

## vishnoo

Je préfère dans ce cas avoir trente quatorze bureaux kwenspc  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs j'aime bien classer les applications par type : faudra que je m'écrive un truc pour classer les applications selon leur type mime (de leur .desktop) dans fvwm pis après les lancer dans le bon bureau qui va bien :p. Enfin c'est vrai que ce qui me manque le plus dans les thèmes de bosozoku c'est les menus d'applications faits un peu dynamiquement selon les programmes qu'on a. 

Sinon les onglets j'en vois vraiment l'intérêt mais que quand c'est géré par le programme en fait. (mais bon je vais pas non plus épiloguer là dessus)

----------

## bosozoku

Les onglets sous Fvwm existent oui, il faut configurer le module FvwmTabs. Je le ferai à l'occasion , yoyo dit que c'est horrible car il voit les screens par defaut mais avec un peu de customisation ça doit surement rendre pas mal du tout !

----------

## yoyo

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

> Enfin j'utilise pas fluxbox (sauf là pour voir)  mais c'est vrai que c'est  une fonctionnalité originale, même si perso je trouve ça pas terrible niveau accessiblité (j'en comprends pas encore trop l'intérêt en fait...).

 Qu'on le pende !!!

Ça peut être fait automatiquement => tous les terms que tu ouvre sur un bureau sont regroupés dans la même fenêtre. Déja rien que pour ça c'est génial !!!

Ensuite, tu peux grouper tes applis par thème; firefox/thunderbird par exemple. Comme ça tu maximises firefox et thunderbird en même temps sans que l'un vienne masquer l'autre (puisqu'ils sont dans la même fenêtre). Et ta "barre des tâches" est vachement plus propre : une fenêtre pour les terms, une autre pour le net, une autre pour le dev etc.

@kwenspc :  *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ben assez peu de WM gèrent les onglets de façon satisfaisante (et ceux de fvwm sont horribles, mais les goûts et les couleurs ... tu connais la suite)

 

----------

## Dais

Merci pour les vidéos ^^

et wow, j'savais pas qu'on pouvait avoir ce genre de barres avec autohide et tout dans fvwm  :Shocked: 

et arrêtez de me parler d'onglets pour applis, je risque de craquer ..  :Razz: 

----------

## TTK

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ça peut être fait automatiquement => tous les terms que tu ouvre sur un bureau sont regroupés dans la même fenêtre. Déja rien que pour ça c'est génial !!!
> 
> 

 

emerge screen ...

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite, tu peux grouper tes applis par thème; firefox/thunderbird par exemple. Comme ça tu maximises firefox et thunderbird en même temps sans que l'un vienne masquer l'autre (puisqu'ils sont dans la même fenêtre)
> 
> 

 

J'ai horreur des gens qui maximisent leurs fenêtres... Surtout si c'est juste pour lire son mail !

xterm + screen + mutt

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ta "barre des tâches" est vachement plus propre : une fenêtre pour les terms, une autre pour le net, une autre pour le dev etc.
> 
> 

 

La plupart des barres de tâches groupent les fenêtre similaires dans un seul bouton. C'est très utile pour gimp par exemple ..

----------

## yoyo

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Ça peut être fait automatiquement => tous les terms que tu ouvre sur un bureau sont regroupés dans la même fenêtre. Déja rien que pour ça c'est génial !!! emerge screen ...

 oui bien sûr, il y a aussi mxrvt ou multi-aterm qui gèrent les onglets mais là tu peux grouper différents types de terms (logs etc.) ensemble.

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Ensuite, tu peux grouper tes applis par thème; firefox/thunderbird par exemple. Comme ça tu maximises firefox et thunderbird en même temps sans que l'un vienne masquer l'autre (puisqu'ils sont dans la même fenêtre) J'ai horreur des gens qui maximisent leurs fenêtres... Surtout si c'est juste pour lire son mail !

 C'est un exemple !! Ça marche aussi pour vim+term, scite+matlab, kile+xdvi etc. Perso, quand j'édite un fichier, j'aime bien en voir le maximum.

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Et ta "barre des tâches" est vachement plus propre : une fenêtre pour les terms, une autre pour le net, une autre pour le dev etc. La plupart des barres de tâches groupent les fenêtre similaires dans un seul bouton. C'est très utile pour gimp par exemple ..

 Bien sûr, mais là ça le fait également pour des fenêtres différentes : kile+xdvi = un bouton et pas deux.

C'est l'intérêt des tabs : regrouper des applis différentes dans une même fenêtre.

M'enfin, ça n'est pas le propos de ce thread.

----------

## vishnoo

Bon même si au début j'aimais pas les tabs, je commence à avoir un avis plus nuancé ^_^'

Pour clore un troll involontaire, dans la théorie, je suis plutôt contre, mais dans la pratique, j'admet que ça peut être assez utile et qu'on s'y habitue vite.

Ca simplifie en tout cas l'accès à une fenêtre liée dans le cas ou les fenêtres sont maximisées et où on a pas besoin de cliquer dans la barre des tâches ou de faire un alt-tab pour passer à l'autre autre fenêtre.

EDIT: et je soutiens yoyo pour la maximisation : un écran selon moi c'est fait pour être utilisé au maximu, et pas juste pour voir le fond d'écran  :Wink: 

Bon maintenant dans la théorie (la mienne) jongler entre les fenêtres est (pour moi) du ressort de la barre des tâches , et jongler entre les espaces de travail différents (= là où je code et lis la doc ; là où je regarde un post et applique dans une console les commandes conseillées ; la ou je discute sur irc) est du ressort des bureaux. Dans ce cas j'aime bien la séparation en sous bureaux : je crois que c'est dans fvwm (encore et toujours..) que j'ai vu que l'on pouvais faire ça.

EDIT: Donc on en reviens au thème : un wm c'est quelque chose qui permet de spacialiser les actions pour mieux ranger les différentes choses que l'on fait : ce qui fait que perso j'aime bien m'étaler sur différents bureaux (correspondant tjrs à des types d'actions précise firefox est tjrs sur le 2) et donc je suis finallement assez pour tout ce dont on entends parler : 3D, interfaces zoomables...

--

pas de violence, c'est le vacances...Last edited by vishnoo on Fri Jun 17, 2005 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

Dans Fvwm tu peux avoir plusieurs bureaux qui sont eux même séparés en plusieurs pages.

Bon au bout de deux - trois jours j'arrive à quelque chose de potable : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/3489/fvwm200506172fk.jpg qu'en pensez vous ?

Les deux docks sont rétractables et il reste pas mal de choses à faire sur le comportement, faut que je teste avec metisse et que j'installe des onglets.

Sinon tu peux voir le pager : 9 pages sur un bureau, y'en à 3 autres  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bon au bout de deux - trois jours j'arrive à quelque chose de potable : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/3489/fvwm200506172fk.jpg qu'en pensez vous ?
> 
> Les deux docks sont rétractables et il reste pas mal de choses à faire sur le comportement, faut que je teste avec metisse et que j'installe des onglets.

 Hé hé, ça comme à prendre forme. Tu as trouvé des pixmaps pour les fenêtres (ceux du contrôle xmms sont assez cool) ??

Amha, metisse manque un peu de maturité/stabilité pour être utilisé quotidiennement (et il faut une bonne config (CG) en plus non ??).

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (et il faut une bonne config (CG) en plus non ??).

 

Je pense pas qu'il faut une carte graphique avancée pour faire fonctionner metisse, après tout les jeux font des trucs bien plus gourmands en ressources depuis des années (mais bon en fait je suis pas sur, faudrait tester)

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Je pense pas qu'il faut une carte graphique avancée pour faire fonctionner metisse, après tout les jeux font des trucs bien plus gourmands en ressources depuis des années (mais bon en fait je suis pas sur, faudrait tester)

 Ben ça me rassure qu'à moitié; ma CG a aussi quelques années de vol ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai une nvidia mx 400 et pour prendre quelque chose qu'on peut comparer : la transparence. Avec metisse ça passe comme une fleur (fluide et tout), avec xorg ça plante et quand ça plante pas ça me rapelle le 66mhz de mon grand pere...

Enfin bon je viens de désinstaller metisse parce que c'est génial mais un peu chiant, juste pour s'amuser quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je viens de mettre en ligne mon thème un peu plus foncé pour ceux qui bossent la nuit  :Smile: 

Des petits retour d'expérience ? Et ce qu'il manque afin de faire une config la plus complete possible !

----------

## yoyo

Sympa le fond d'écran !!!  :Wink: 

Bon alors je viens de regarder vite fait ton nouveau thème (parcours des fichiers de conf uniquement). Tu vas me trouver chi*** mais, ça manque de commentaires (difficile d'adapter un thème quand on ne sait pas où se trouvent les différents paramètres).

Dans le même esprit (chi**   :Rolling Eyes:  ) : 1 seul fichier de conf ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sinon, j'ai vu que tu avais un fichier "fvwmtabrc"; c'est dommage de ne pas voir à quoi cela ressemble sur ton screenshot.

Ce thème m'a l'air excellent (couleurs moins fatiguantes, optimisation de l'espace de travail etc.) et je pense l'adopter sous peu. Le seul gros point noir que je vois, c'est le manque d'infos disponibles sur ce thème : quels sont les paquets nécessaires à son bon fonctionnement (xmms-shell), gère-t-il les fond d'écrans multiples, peut-on appliquer un fond d'écran durablement sur un bureau etc.

Mais bon, ça n'est que la version 0.1  :Razz: 

Un truc pas mal serait d'avoir un fichier de conf dans lequel on puisse préciser quel est notre terminal préféré par un : "SetEnv term_exec son_term" (ça eviterai d'avoir à corriger toutes les entrées menu/dock etc. ). Enfin je trouve vraiment terrible un WM qui gère les variables (et est capable d'opérations numériques simples sur/avec celles-ci) et je pense que cela n'est pas suffisamment utilisé (en général).

----------

## ercete

Arf, ça fait un moment que je surveille fvwm et là bosozoku tu m'a convaincu...

dès que j'ai du temps je me lance dans la mise en place de ton thème dark  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Merci Yoyo pour le wallpaper j'e l'aime beaucoup  :Smile: 

Alors pour les commentaires je vais faire ça. Par contre je préfère largement un seul fichier de conf car si on doit diviser les fonctions, les styles etc... pour changer un truc on doit ouvrir 3onglets et c'est chiant. Au moins avec un fichier tout est dedans, et si c'est bien organisé on s'y retrouve facilement.

Le fvwmtabrc est resté la par oubli mais je ne les utilise pas (plus) car c'est pas assez bien fait pour moi. Je préfère largement la gestion à la fluxbox et puis avec toutes les pages et desks qu'il ya, pas besoin d'onglets  :Smile: 

Pour le fond d'écran : bien sur. C'est fbsetbg -l qui s'occupe donc si tu choisis un fond d'écran dans le menu il restera au prochain demarrage. xmms-shell n'est necessaire que pour changer le volume avec la roulette. Maintenant pour ton histoire de variable, je trouve ton idée exellente et je vais m'atteler à ça.

Raoulchatigre -> merci, j'espère que ce WM te plaire  :Wink: 

edit : voici la font utilisée ->  http://dafont.com/font.php?file=pop_magic

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Merci Yoyo pour le wallpaper j'e l'aime beaucoup  

  :Very Happy: 

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Par contre je préfère largement un seul fichier de conf car si on doit diviser les fonctions, les styles etc... pour changer un truc on doit ouvrir 3onglets et c'est chiant. Au moins avec un fichier tout est dedans, et si c'est bien organisé on s'y retrouve facilement.

 Ben si tes fichiers de conf sont bien organisés (et avec une bonne utilisation des variables) on s'y retrouve facilement aussi.  :Razz: 

Mais c'est ton choix et tu es libre de faire comme tu l'entends (encore heureux  :Wink:  ).

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Le fvwmtabrc est resté la par oubli mais je ne les utilise pas (plus) car c'est pas assez bien fait pour moi. Je préfère largement la gestion à la fluxbox et puis avec toutes les pages et desks qu'il ya, pas besoin d'onglets 

 J'avais fait quelques essais avec les tabs fvwm (venant de fluxbox, c'est un peu beaucoup pour ça que j'ai testé fvwm ...) et j'avais été plutôt déçu par les fonctionnalités et l'aspect de ces tabs ... Du coup, j'ai laissé tombé les tabs mais pas fvwm.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> edit : voici la font utilisée ->  http://dafont.com/font.php?file=pop_magic

 Jolie ....

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bon alors que manque t'il maintenant, hum ?  :Smile: 

Je crois qu'il va falloir s'attaquer aux pixmaps, malheuresement je suis nuuuuuuuuuuuuul avec the gimp...

----------

## Dais

J'ai dû louper le message, mais tu voulais pas rajouter les tabs ?

Sinon pour les pixmaps il n'en a pas forcément besoin je trouve ^^ C'est sûr que ça ferait plus euh .. plus clean peut-être ? Mais bon pas indispensable non plus ^^

Mais en même temps, vu le peu de thèmes de type dark, ça peut pas faire de mal ^^

----------

## bosozoku

 *Dais wrote:*   

> J'ai dû louper le message, mais tu voulais pas rajouter les tabs ?
> 
> Sinon pour les pixmaps il n'en a pas forcément besoin je trouve ^^ C'est sûr que ça ferait plus euh .. plus clean peut-être ? Mais bon pas indispensable non plus ^^
> 
> Mais en même temps, vu le peu de thèmes de type dark, ça peut pas faire de mal ^^

 

J'ai essayé mais c'est pas utile vu le nombre de pages. Ouep va falloir se mettre aux pixmaps... Bon peut etre un shape sur le dock ?

----------

## Dais

Quelque chose du genre pour les choix du dock ?

http://dais.free.fr/temp/test.png

Vous attendez pas à quelque chose de génial, c un truc fait à la va-vite par un newbie de the gimp juste pour montrer une petite idée  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Si c'est pour les boutons ça ne marchera pas. Ou alors faudra se taper tous les boutons en images ^^

Je pensais plutot aux onglets des desks. Ca fait un peu tableaux, si il y avait des images à la place ça pourrait bien rendre non ?

----------

## Dais

Tu veux dire qu'on peut pas mettre d'image de fond pour les boutons, à moins de faire le bouton "terminal", le "File Manager", etc ? ah .. tant pis  :Razz: 

Sinon ouais il devrait y avoir un moyen, bah le même genre d'effet que l'image test mais de la taille des desks, une sorte de bord quelque peu arrondi, en fondu genre:

- actif: bord foncé et fond clair

- inactif: bord clair fond foncé

Non ?

----------

## bosozoku

Exactement. (avec le numéro sur chaque bien sur).  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Bon je tourne avec le thème dark depuis quelques jours. Il est très cool (surtout pour mes yeux  :Razz:  ).

Par contre un comportement me gène : le double-clique sur la barre de titre d'une fenêtre ne la fait plus passer en arrière plan mais la maximise par dessus la barre latérale (dailleurs, le double-clique sur la barre de titre d'une fenêtre maximisée ne remets pas sa taille d'origine).

Je n'aime pas trop ce comportement; en fait, je m'attendais à ce que les fenêtres soit maximisées en fonction de l'espace disponible : "masquer" la barre latérale maximize les fenêtres sur tout l'écran et "démasquer" la barre latérale maximize les fenêtres sur la partie libre de l'écran/du bureau. Comme ça pas de chevauchement de la barre latérale et d'une fenêtre maximisée.

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais ça le ferait bien ... (je ne sais pas si c'est clair non plus   :Confused:  )

Une autre remarque (vraiment mineure) la police utilisée est très jolie mais n'a pas de caractères accentués; du coup, quand je "poste un réponse" sur le forum, le "é" est remplacé par un carré dans la barre de titre.

Sinon le thème est vraiment bien : rapide à charger les applis principales sous la main dans la barre latérale, la barre des tâches inclue etc. vraiment top.

Il y a trop de pages / desks pour moi (9pages*4desks, je ne suis plus ...).  :Very Happy: 

Ah si, un dernier truc : tu peux passer une fenêtre d'une page à l'autre en la faisant glisser (les bords de page sont transparents pour les fenêtres). Mais ça ne me gêne pas.

Super boulot en tout cas !!

----------

## bosozoku

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre un comportement me gène : le double-clique sur la barre de titre d'une fenêtre ne la fait plus passer en arrière plan mais la maximise par dessus la barre latérale (dailleurs, le double-clique sur la barre de titre d'une fenêtre maximisée ne remets pas sa taille d'origine).
> 
> Je n'aime pas trop ce comportement; en fait, je m'attendais à ce que les fenêtres soit maximisées en fonction de l'espace disponible : "masquer" la barre latérale maximize les fenêtres sur tout l'écran et "démasquer" la barre latérale maximize les fenêtres sur la partie libre de l'écran/du bureau. Comme ça pas de chevauchement de la barre latérale et d'une fenêtre maximisée.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais ça le ferait bien ... (je ne sais pas si c'est clair non plus  ) 

 

C'est très clair, ça doit etre possible m'enfin assez dur... I will see  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ah si, un dernier truc : tu peux passer une fenêtre d'une page à l'autre en la faisant glisser (les bords de page sont transparents pour les fenêtres). Mais ça ne me gêne pas.
> 
> 

 

C'est fait expres ça. Si tu es bloqué sur un bord tu peux cacher un peu la fenetre qui te gene.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Super boulot en tout cas !!

 

Merci beaucoup, le dock est très inspiré de Taviso.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je ne sais pas si je dois poster ça ici, vu que c'est plus liè à la configuaration de FVWM, mais je crois qu'il serait possible de changer dynamiquement la variable EwhmBaseStruts dans la fonction qui maximise les fenêtres en fonction de la présence ou non du dock ou de la barre des tâches (par un booléen peut-être)...

(Il est peut-être possible de continuer à parler de la config de ce thème ici)

----------

